# One piece hooded fleece bunting in 3T - 4T size?



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Little guy is busting out of his fleecey bunting from last year, and I can't seem to find this kind of thing in preschooler sizes. I see fleece pjs, but I'm really looking for outerwear.

Anyone have a source?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

for bunting-- do you mean you want them to be footless?


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess that's not necessary anymore, with a running boy. But the hand covers would be super, and if there were feet we could just peel them back.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

We have a fleece bear costume we used last year for DS. It has a hood and mitts to cover the hands, but not the feet. It was perfect! Check out some basic Halloween costumes. Oh- and super cute, we got lots of compliments.

eta: Just checked the brand, it's Land's End. We got it at a rummage, so I have no idea what year it's from. But it's not super thick or bulky, just a nice fleece and the hood part is just a hood, with little ears, not all fat or chunky either.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

LL Bean has fleece suits that go up to 3T and they have free shipping right now. They have a hood and are meant to be outerwear, but they don't have hand or foot covers.


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah-ha! Don't know how I missed that - thanks, Elaynesmom wondershopper! I wish the bear suit was still in production - I can't find that anymore. Sounds really cute. Makes me think I'll check out the second hand stores after halloween...


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Check ebay. Hanna Andersson makes one through size 90 (2.5-3 years).

http://www.hannaandersson.com/style....simg=35942_928


----------



## LCBMAX (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh nice! Those are so pretty. I want one.


----------

